# Theory Book - The Musician's Guide to Theory and Analysis



## Festus (Aug 11, 2020)

All,
I am considering purchasing a copy of, "The Musician's Guide to Theory and Analysis", but before I do I would be interested in any comments y'all have regarding it, please.
Thanks,
FH
.


----------

